# 260 Watts on 55 gallon tank - is it ok?



## lokobreed (Dec 30, 2003)

Hi
I posted about this before but I just got my 4.65 wattCoralife Freshwater Aqualight in today---

I turned on all lights to see how bright they were and they are pretty bright...
I did the math and its 4.7 WPG - I am boing to be injecting Co2 by this weekend, but I am wondering even with injecting Co2 in the tank is this going to be a hard tank to maintain since its 4.7 WPG?

Should I go with 130 watts (2x65) and inject Co2 instead of the 260 (4x65)

Id appreciate as much info and help ASAP so I can contact BIGALS ASAP if I want to send back my orded for the 2x65

Thanks


----------



## anonapersona (Oct 19, 2002)

I think it is a mistake, way too much light.


----------



## lokobreed (Dec 30, 2003)

More people please post your opinions ASAP

Thanks to everyone for all their help they have been


----------



## ninoboy (Jan 26, 2004)

Honestly, I'm a big fan of extreme high light tank 8) . It's harder to keep the nutrients in balance because any lack or excess of certain elements could lead to algae breakout within a day. It's like having a small planted tank, it's less forgiving. Couple of my tanks are about 5 watts/gl now :shock:


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

My low light and high light plants love 260 watts, and the only testing I do is with quick test strips, and algae is not a problem. I think the higher light makes the plants grow vigorously and outcompete algae. I just wouldn't run 260 watts for 12 hours a day. My lights go on at 1:30pm and go off at 10:00 pm. Also I have never had a plant lose its lower leaves due to light deficiency, all my plants are bushy right down to the substrate.


----------



## lokobreed (Dec 30, 2003)

anyone else, please voice your opinions so I know if I should send back and order the 130 W version or keep.


----------



## NFish (Nov 5, 2002)

If you have pressurized CO2 then probably go with 260 watts
If you are doing DIY CO2 the probably go with 130 watts


----------



## lokobreed (Dec 30, 2003)

I have a 20lb Co2 Tank - so it is pressurized

-- Please continue to give feedback, you all have been great help to me


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

I am too lazy for daily dosing and pruning.

I am too cheap to pay this much for electricity and to invest into a chiller.

I like the challenge of creating a densely planted tank with low or medium light levels.

But that's just me... High light tanks can be stunning.


----------



## lokobreed (Dec 30, 2003)

Wasserpest said:


> I am too lazy for daily dosing and pruning.
> 
> I am too cheap to pay this much for electricity and to invest into a chiller.
> 
> ...


A Chiller? What is that?


Please continue to help me make this decision

Is my 4.7 WPG (260 Watts) Coralife Aqualight to much and would require alot to keep it maintained even wiht pressurized Co2?

Or should I contact bigals and see if they wil let me send the 260 watt back and exchange it for 130 Watt on which would be giving me a little under 2.5 Watts per gallon


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Where I live, air condition in homes is considered an option. Room temps reach regularly 90F. I use fans to blow away the heat created by bulbs, but if I would put that much energy over a tank, I would have to look into actively cooling the water. 

A chiller is something like a small refrigerator. Warm water enters on one side, and cold water comes out on the other...

Your situation might be different, and this isn't an issue for you.

If you are undecided, why not get the 260W setup, and start by using 130W, with the option of turning it up further?


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

I don't think the light would affect water temperature that much when it is up on the stands.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Ah, okay, I am using a canopy. You are right, if there is some space the heat might not build up that much.


----------



## lokobreed (Dec 30, 2003)

no extreme heat like that is generated. In fact my heater light was flickiering on and off from time to time, meaning the water is not hot enough.

But the otion on keeping 130 on and turning th eother 130 on later is that if I never really need the other 130 W than I wasted a 100 dollars that could have been spen on Co2 equipment. 
Also is the same for if I dont need 260 W and only need 130 than id save a 100 that route too


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

If you are running only 130 you probably wouldn't need CO2 equipment anyways.


----------



## lokobreed (Dec 30, 2003)

anyone else care to voice your opinion?


----------



## Rolo (Dec 10, 2003)

I really am a fan of higher light tanks, just over 3wpg, but I do think 260w is really overdoing it, yet that 130w is too little. Can't you just remove one bulb so to have 195W, ~3.5wpg?


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

That would look really uneaven.. you would have 2 bulbs on one side and 1 on the other...

Personally I would go with 130 watts... I mean I run 80 watts over my 45 gallon and can grow most low-medium light plants... 

Either that.. or I would have gone with 220 watts (4 x 55 watts)


----------



## Rolo (Dec 10, 2003)

GDominy said:


> That would look really uneaven.. you would have 2 bulbs on one side and 1 on the other.


Don't remove the bulb then, I'm not familiar with these lighting systems.


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

Rolo the plants I sent you were from a 55 gallon with the same light.


----------



## lokobreed (Dec 30, 2003)

I mean what do most think 260 is overdoing it and would cause high algae break? Even with pressurized Co2

Also is it possible to take out 1 bulb ?


----------



## lokobreed (Dec 30, 2003)

Please give more opinons (I had contacted bigals of my problem) btu have nto made a choice yet as they have yet to respond to my email...

If the 260 watts is gonna make me be working on the tank 24/7 I would rather not have to do that but would like to have a nice tank just no t having to trim every day


----------



## NFish (Nov 5, 2002)

If you are willing to dose about every day or every other day, willing to trim about once a week or so, have a good substrate, have low-surface agitation filtration, plant densely from the beginning, and do all the proper maintenance, then you could have the 260 watt. I personally had 110 watts over a 55 gallon tank before and I really needed more light if I was going on to pressurized CO2. But honestly 130 watts would still work, you just would have slower growth probably.


----------



## ninoboy (Jan 26, 2004)

Loko,
What kind of canopy do you use? Does the light fixture visible or will be placed inside a hood? If it's inside a hood, you can just add a regular NO shoplight 40watts or so and easily raise it to 3wpg. If the fixture is visible, you would need to be more creative to make your tank looks good :wink:


----------



## lokobreed (Dec 30, 2003)

This is light is not made for a canopy unless it has an open back...

I dont have a canopy its on top of the tank with stands


----------



## lokobreed (Dec 30, 2003)

please more people voice your opionions


I just dont want to work extra hard to keep this tank looking how I want...

I do have an extra 40 Watt Flourescent light for that tank so I could get the 130 total W plus the 40 watt Flourscent, making it 170, which would be 3 wpg instead of the 4.5 from the 260 watt.... what you all think


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

lokobreed said:


> I just dont want to work extra hard to keep this tank looking how I want...


I suggest another hobby :shock: Just kidding :wink: . 

If you are going for 3WPG or above, you will have a high maintance system and will require some form of C02 injection. I like the idea of just the 3wpg, 4.5wpg is alot of light and you will be spending alot of time trying to keep it in balance, and prunning.... Either way on a high light tank you will be working hard. At least the first few months till if finds its balance

Jason


----------



## lokobreed (Dec 30, 2003)

I am going to inject pressurized Co2. I have a 20lb tank of Co2 already...

Anyother opinions on which way I should go


----------



## geodiscus (Feb 7, 2004)

What type of plants do you want to grow? This is the question. 130 watts over 55 gallons will not be enough for Glosso(example) but will be al right for Java Ferns. So only you will no the answer. Again I have the 240 watts over my 55 Gallon and It is perfect. I bought the aqualight legs Which raises the unit high enough to reflect through the whole column of the tank and the timer has a photo period of 1 hour of 130watts 10 hours of 240watts and 1 hour of 130 watts. My glosso has laid down nice. If you do keep the bigger unit you need pressurized CO2. IMHO keep the bigger unit.....You will kick your self if you dont.


----------



## StevenL (Sep 25, 2003)

Hi,

I have a 66G and I was using 5 40W NO fluroscent bulbs before, which give me a nominal 3.2wpg. Everything was growing great.

I had just swtiched to 260watt of Aqualight CF last week. I bought two 130watt aqualights which would give me better light spread than 1 260watt aqualight. Also I add legs to the lights so the lights sit higher. So far the tank is doing great. I haven't really changed the co2 and ferts becoz of the increased lighting. Originally I thought 4wpg on my tank is too much but now it looks like it's not really a problem. I am still using diy co2 too (I have 3 2L soda bottle going with internal reactor, change yeast solution weekly).

Ok I think what am I trying to say the aqualight ok with your 55G. You can add legs to the light to decrease the intensity of the light. Another suggestion would be to add a glass top.

But with that amout of light you are looking to spend quite a bit of time on the tank regularly...you really can't avoid it :wink:


----------



## Stranger (Dec 2, 2003)

My 55 gallon tank has 130 watts with pressurized CO2. It works great for me, and the thought never crossed my mind to add more lighting.


----------



## lokobreed (Dec 30, 2003)

I got to talking with some people and I want about 200-220 Watts of lighting instead of 260.

My system is Coralife Aqualight 4x65 (260 Watt Total) Power compact lighting.

I am pretty sure the lights are Single Twin Tube 2-pin? Is this correct for this system?

I am wanting to get two bulbs anywhere from 40 W to 55 W. 
Here is the link of where I plan on getting them 
http://www.atlantalightbulbs.com/ecart/10Browse.asp?Category=Single+Twin+Tube+2Pn

Can anyone help me with my choice, as other than Wts, I have no clue what the other letters and numbers are for? Can anyone help me pick out the best choice?


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

The aqualight bulb is 4 pin, and will only run 55 watt and 65 watt straight pin bulbs. But 55 watt bulbs will be driven to 65 watts anyways.


----------



## lokobreed (Dec 30, 2003)

What you mean?

If I get a 55 W it will still be drivin to a 65 W?

Also I see like 3 55 W on there but all have different numbers can anoyne recommend me a god one


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

lokobreed said:


> What you mean?
> 
> If I get a 55 W it will still be drivin to a 65 W?
> 
> Also I see like 3 55 W on there but all have different numbers can anoyne recommend me a god one



What he means is flourecent fixtures are not like your dining room incandecent lamp.... If you want more light out of your incandecent lamp you put a higher wattage bulb in it... You cant do the same with a flourecent fixture do to the fact they are driven by a ballast that puts out a set wattage.

Putting 55wattt bulbs in your fixture will not lower the wattage out put and I dont recommend it either... 

Jason


----------



## geodiscus (Feb 7, 2004)

Been running mine for several months with no problems I also remember George said he was doing the same thing. I spoke to a few electricians and they told me It would be OK.You may get premature aging though.The bulb that is


----------



## lokobreed (Dec 30, 2003)

whos george?
whats his screen name?


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

geodiscus said:


> Been running mine for several months with no problems I also remember George said he was doing the same thing. I spoke to a few electricians and they told me It would be OK.You may get premature aging though.The bulb that is


Geo, I know what you mean :wink: I was stressing more that this really wont solve his issue of getting less light.... 


Jason


----------



## lokobreed (Dec 30, 2003)

Kind of confused,

I thought Geodiscus said that he ahs been doing his and asked electricians about it...

If getting a 55 watt bulbs to replace two 65 watt bubls still puts out 65 watts thru the 55 watt bulbs why switch them?


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

lokobreed said:


> Kind of confused,
> 
> 
> If getting a 55 watt bulbs to replace two 65 watt bubls still puts out 65 watts thru the 55 watt bulbs why switch them?


My whole point...8) If you want less light you will need a different fixture.... Not that with 260w with pressurized C02 is a bad thing. You can grow just about any aquatic plant I have seen...


Jason


----------



## geodiscus (Feb 7, 2004)

lokobreed said:


> Kind of confused,
> 
> I thought Geodiscus said that he ahs been doing his and asked electricians about it...
> 
> If getting a 55 watt bulbs to replace two 65 watt bubls still puts out 65 watts thru the 55 watt bulbs why switch them?


Switching out the 6700's with 9325's gives the tank a tinge of reds that the 6700's cant supply.George Wilms has a great looking 29 gallon tank with 1 6700 and 1 9325. He is pushing about 4.2 watts per gallon and look at his tank  Loko, This is suppose to be fun, You have been way too worried about your lighting situation. I would suggest you search the Lighting topics on the boards and decide for yourself. I have what I have and I am happy with the results.Wellbiz has what he has and he is happy.Again You told me you wanted to grow Glosso, 130 watts will not do this.At least not horizontal Glosso.


----------



## ninoboy (Jan 26, 2004)

If you're ready to spend the money, just buy the 260 watts fixture. If it's too hard for you to maintain, you can drop it to 130+40 watts. If you ask me, I would go with 260 watts without any second thought. Hey, the more the merrier :lol: I don't mind any extra work to keep my tank in balance. I'd learn more this way and can identify most types of algae after I succeed :lol: Just kidding. Seriously dude, it's not that bad. I do have to trim once a week or every 10 days though.


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

I have had no problems at all with my tank witrh the 260 watt aqualight, and I am using diy CO2. I have had less algae since I switched from 160 watts of shop lights to the aqualight.


----------



## convicted_convict (Jun 30, 2003)

Have not posted here in a long while. 
Remember if the plants get out of hand you can just trade with others including locals. 8) I will be having the same wpg on my 55 in a few weeks. I have to wait until I get my co2 tank, weird, it is a 20 pound also.


----------



## general1107 (Mar 28, 2004)

130 watts is all you need for any green leaf plant but if you want to grow red leaf plants well then you have to have at least 4 watts per gallon. I bought a 260 watt set up for my 55 gallon aquarium and am only using 130 watts now and then in a year I'm going to turn on the other set too. Right now at 130 watts and CO2 you'll have to trim your plants every week or they'll get over grown. I trim my plants every week down to 1/3 to half of the tank and by next week they're all already grown past the water line and are starting to grow along the water line. Basically if you have slow growing plants or have red leafed plants then I'd go with 260 watts but if you have green leafed plants that have an average growth rate or faster I wouldn't go over 130 watts. I went with the 260 and am only using half the lighting in case I ever decide to get plants that need more lighting. One interesting thing is that I have 2 sets of lights. Normal tropical lights and blue salt water lights. When I turn on the tropical they are fine but if I also turn on the blue lights then the fish seem to go crazy.


----------



## lokobreed (Dec 30, 2003)

I believe the blue lights are for saltwater


----------



## pauline29 (May 2, 2004)

I understand where you're coming from. Since you haven't set up the tank with plants I would suggest you taking the 260 watt lighting. Reason is you can grow many light loving plants without having to worry about their growth pattern.

For the lesser requirement plants, I would position them in a way where the other plants would give them shade once grown in. I always believe you can never have too much light, but you can have too little. Why settle for less now and crack yr head later on upgrading yr lights? Of course, growing plants that require medium to low lights to suit yr tank would be logical if you only have 130 watts, but the beauty of the higher light plants you will never get to see....

Also if you have higher lights, you must correspond with higher CO2 injection otherwise this imbalance would trigger algae infestation.

Good luck!


----------



## Aquaman (Dec 16, 2003)

I have 440w PC over my 90 gal. So this should do fine at 260 over your 55 since you have pressurized Co2.


----------



## Basilisk (Mar 1, 2004)

This have turned out to be a busy thread. Well, just to drop my opinion, I did (actually the plants did) very fine with only 60w of NO over my 40 inches tank. The growth was good but not insane as magic beans. Even _Rotala indica_ stayed pinkish. I only added a small 11w screw in over this plant to promote red coloration, and all plants were fine. now, 130w over 48 inches is way more than what I had. I also worried too much about lighting before setting my first planted tank, and then it turned moderate was not as insufficient as stated by some people. If you still want to increase light, add a 40w NO as someone suggested above, a pink one would be the best choice to me. Then you could even overdrive that one if you think you need to get more, around ~55w (same cost as you would most likely get the ballast for 2 tubes), and it is more evenly spread than another PC, or even add a second bulb... which now makes my whole idea not much different from the 260w, yet cheaper and more flexible. Still, glossostigma may need some more than the 130w.


----------

